# Best Les Paul



## fiftycalibre

Les Paul's are popular around here. I'd like to get one but it's said the current production leaves a lot to be desired. Weight relief holes and chambers to make up for lesser quality wood. Spotty quality control. These are just some of the things I have read about regarding the latest guitars. How true? Might just be the stuff sent over here? One thing I've heard is the best exports go to Japan. (Makes no sense though)
Can you guys with years of experience playing them give your opinion? 
If it's true,when were the last good LP's made? 70's 80's?

.50


----------



## JCM800

i never was a big les paul fan, but now they have just sealed the coffin. i will NEVER buy a 2007 les paul. you can probly find better qualtiy instruments in higher quality epiphones (once you replace the pickups). 

the only les paul i will ever buy will be a les paul jr.perfect weight, no anoying pickup switch, and one P-90 pickup. one of the best guitars ever made

gibsoncustom.com


----------



## Adwex

Just because he was never a fan of Les Pauls, doesn't mean they suck. The 2 basic problems with Les Pauls is that..

1- You need to do a little searching to find a good one. Once you do, 
NOTHING CAN BEAT IT.....NOTHING !!!!! Sorry JCM800, the best Epiphone might come close to a crappy Les Paul, but a good LP is in another leaque that Epiphone cannot even come close to. I don't know anyone that collects Epiphones, and I never heard of an Epiphone selling for a million dollars.

2- They aren't cheap. The Historic (Custom Shop) Les Pauls can be magical, but you can buy 4-8 Epiphones for the same $. I've found that most people who bitch about Les Pauls, can't afford them.

The custom shop Historics are NOT weight relieved, only the standard USA production ones are. As someone who is somewhat obsessed with them, I read/write quite a bit about them on other forums, and happen to know that the people who actually know what they are talking about, have been saying that 2007 is turning out to be an exceptional year for Historics.


----------



## Adwex

.50,

The best bang for the Les Paul buck is the '57 Historic Reissue Goldtop (R7). They are great guitars, but the maple top might not look the greatest, so they paint them. Fat neck, longer neck tenon joint, lighter wood, nitrocellulose lacquer, superior materials, and craftmanship. This model represents the cheapest of the Historic line. The better looking woods go to the '58 reissue (R8), and the best looking figured maple and the lightest mahogany goes to the flagship '59 reissue (R9).

What else do you wanna know? Wanna see some pics? I have a bunch.
Here's my R7, I got it for $1700 on ebay, and it'll kick the crap outta any Epiphone:


----------



## JCM800

Adwex said:


> Just because he was never a fan of Les Pauls, doesn't mean they suck. The 2 basic problems with Les Pauls is that..
> 
> 1- You need to do a little searching to find a good one. Once you do,
> NOTHING CAN BEAT IT.....NOTHING !!!!! Sorry JCM800, the best Epiphone might come close to a crappy Les Paul, but a good LP is in another leaque that Epiphone cannot even come close to.
> 
> 2- They aren't cheap. The Historic (Custom Shop) Les Pauls can be magical, but you can buy 4-8 Epiphones for the same $. *I've found that most people who bitch about Les Pauls, can't afford them.*
> 
> The custom shop Historics are NOT weight relieved, only the standard USA production ones are. As someone who is somewhat obsessed with them, I read/write quite a bit about them on other forums, and happen to know that the people who actually know what they are talking about, have been saying that 2007 is turning out to be an exceptional year for Historics.



1) i didnt mean all les pauls suck. just the 2007 ones. i no that epis wont come close to a good les paul, but ive played these new chambered les pauls and they are crap, even if i was a les paul fan i wouldnt like them. the sound realy weak compared to the older ones.

2)if you pay a bit more and go for the custom models then yea, you cant beat them, but as far as production models go, your better off buying an SG. and also, when im getting a guitar, price isnt a barrier for me, ill pay anything to get what i want.

so yea, custom is good, but the new usa production models is a step back for them.


----------



## fiftycalibre

To get back on track and clarify my position:
I like Les Pauls, I want a LP (iced tea). How do I increase my chance of getting a good one? 

.50


----------



## JCM800

where bouts in australia are you? and with the random quality checks, body chambering etc i wouldnt recomend buying any guitar without playing it first, expecialy at the price as a gibson. there is one les paul i like at my local guitar shop (1 outa about 4). its vintage burst les paul standard. 
they do deliverys and its a good guitar

(its been sitting there for a few years, the strings are kinda dead, but its a nice les paul)

Haworth Guitars: Gibson Les Paul Standard 50's Neck
check it out


----------



## JCM800

and reading back on my other posts, i stand by what i said, but i did exadurate a bit, les pauls sound great, dont get me rong, but i cant see the point of paying $3500+ on a guitar where im just going to rip out a pickup switch and put it where the tone control is.

id rather find alternitives, such as finding a guitar that doesnt get in the way of my playing, or just customise a upper clased epi or ibanez. new pickups, rearanging the controls and all that jazz


----------



## konrad gibson

Go for a reissue!




Konrad

MySpace.com - Conny Martin - DE - Rock / Blues / Other - www.myspace.com/connymartin


----------



## Adwex

Like Konrad said, get a reissue.
Guess which guitar gets played most:




Sorry. Took these pics last night, couldn't resist.

Adam


----------



## fiftycalibre

Thanks for the advice guys. (Danke to Konrad. Der LP ist sehr gut. Mein Deutsch ist kaput.)

Thats a great guitar room Adam. 
Is it a room in your house or a converted shipping container?

.50


----------



## chasenblues

it ain't a gibson... its what i could afford.


----------



## Adwex

fiftycalibre said:


> ...
> Thats a great guitar room Adam.
> Is it a room in your house or a converted shipping container?
> 
> .50



It's a rehearsal space we rent monthly at a studio complex that has 12 rooms total. It's a little small, but it's ours, and we have 24/7 access. That pic only shows half the room, on the other wall we have a desk with a computer (8 track digital recording, and internet access) and PA amp. Even got our own little fridge for keepin' the beer/water cold.


----------



## lpaholic59Don

Fifty I have found that Orville, Orville By Gibson and some mid 80s Greco's with long tenon necks to be VERY good buys for the buck . a Gibson dealer friend of mine replaced the pickups in my Orville LP and then last week played it live on stage when I lent it to him at a blues jam, I quote from him" Damn, its as good as any Les I have on my wall( in his store) " Included on that wall one R7 and R8




fiftycalibre said:


> Les Paul's are popular around here. I'd like to get one but it's said the current production leaves a lot to be desired. Weight relief holes and chambers to make up for lesser quality wood. Spotty quality control. These are just some of the things I have read about regarding the latest guitars. How true? Might just be the stuff sent over here? One thing I've heard is the best exports go to Japan. (Makes no sense though)
> Can you guys with years of experience playing them give your opinion?
> If it's true,when were the last good LP's made? 70's 80's?
> 
> .50


----------



## Adwex

.50,

If your biggest concern is "getting a good one" without being able to play it first, I might be able to steer you in the right direction.

Take a look here:
Mark's Guitar Loft ~ Your source for vintage guitars, amps and accessories

I've never bought anything from Mark Bishop, but he's very well respected in the Les Paul world, and I've read MANY MANY forum posts here:

Mark's Guitar Loft - Les Paul Forum

...from people who have had very good experiences with him. One common thing many people say is that he can give you an honest, accurate, detailed "report", describing the tone and feel of a guitar. You can email him, or call him on the phone to ask about a guitar you see on his site (he takes great pics of guitars too). You may pay a little more for a used guitar, but everyone who has dealt with him has nothing but good things to say. I don't know his policy on shipping overseas though, you might want to ask about that (his shop is in the North East USA).

You'll most likely have a good experience with any of the other dealers found here:
Dealers Boulevard - Les Paul Forum

Saul, from Centre City gets alot of good reviews too.
Centre City Music - Les Paul Forum

Adam


----------



## fiftycalibre

lpaholic59Don said:


> Fifty I have found that Orville, Orville By Gibson and some mid 80s Greco's with long tenon necks to be VERY good buys for the buck .



I have heard good things about Greco. A couple of other brands that get high praise is Tokai and Edwards. Seems like the Japanese really know how to make guitars.


Thanks for the links Adam. The cost of getting a guitar into Oz is a bit difficult. Once the price is over AUS$1000 you get hit with all sorts of taxes and customs fees.
Unless someone sends it under valued.

.50


----------



## lpaholic59Don

fiftycalibre said:


> I have heard good things about Greco. A couple of other brands that get high praise is Tokai and Edwards. Seems like the Japanese really know how to make guitars.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links Adam. The cost of getting a guitar into Oz is a bit difficult. Once the price is over AUS$1000 you get hit with all sorts of taxes and customs fees.
> Unless someone sends it under valued.
> 
> .50



Havent yet played a Tokai and only a few Edwards, of Grecos , I have owned two, Orvilles, four, Still have my fav Orville LP, now has a Classic 57 in the neck and a Burstbucker3 in the rear , I'd play it on any stage or recording anywhere for anyone


----------



## coldsteal2

I think people dont like Les Pauls because they cant afford one ;o)


----------



## JCM800

i still say that you should get a custom shop 1957 les paul JR re (the VOS series). 1 P-90 pickup is all you need. 

its loud, agressive and just has that unique P-90 "growl" that i just love. and they sound great for Punk, metal and blues, and it only has 1 pickup. 

and also, coldsteal, its not a price thing. i prefere strats and les paul jrs becuase of playability and sound (juniors cost more that les paul standards nowadays)
and as far as hollowbodies go, gretsch are easyly the best.


----------



## fiftycalibre

I'd never buy a guitar with one pickup. It's just not my thing.

.50


----------



## JCM800

its personal preferance, but this is just me
its why i bought a 1 channel amp. i want this 1 sound, and the JCM 800 combined with a les paul jr (or another P-90 guitar) is that punk sound that i aim for. 

it will be a while before i get a LP jr tho


----------



## fiftycalibre

Yeah, some great guitars have only one pickup.
Are you a Greenday fan?
Do yourself a favour and have a listen to the Ramones and the Sex Pistols. 'Never mind the bollocks, here's the Sex pistols' is a great album.
That is real punk music.


.50


----------



## coldsteal2

JCM800 said:


> i still say that you should get a custom shop 1957 les paul JR re (the VOS series). 1 P-90 pickup is all you need.
> 
> its loud, agressive and just has that unique P-90 "growl" that i just love. and they sound great for Punk, metal and blues, and it only has 1 pickup.
> 
> and also, coldsteal, its not a price thing. i prefere strats and les paul jrs becuase of playability and sound (juniors cost more that les paul standards nowadays)
> and as far as hollowbodies go, gretsch are easyly the best.



I have an Epi Limited Edition 57 reissure LP Jr, love it, also have
a 60th anniversary Fender Strat, love it to, and a Warmoth
Strat with one Invader pu and floyd rose love it to. Love having the versitility
i like all the sounds


----------



## JCM800

fiftycalibre said:


> Yeah, some great guitars have only one pickup.
> Are you a Greenday fan?
> Do yourself a favour and have a listen to the Ramones and the Sex Pistols. 'Never mind the bollocks, here's the Sex pistols' is a great album.
> That is real punk music.
> 
> 
> .50


i like most punk rock. green day, Rancid, the ramones, a bit of the sex pistols, the clash, all those types of bands. the P-90 just nails that sound.


----------



## 601 Blues

My 1980 custom!


----------



## 601 Blues

I have several Gibsons,that cost some bucks!!My problem is travlin in the Blues Circle thaks me to a lotta Jukes ,and one night I caught a guy walkin out the door with my 345! man!! So I decided to pick up some Stuff that was not so tempting and if I did loose it it wouldn't be such a big deal, So I was invited to peavys artist relations meeting and got to try some of there new stuff, I was very impressed with the JF1 and picked up a couple, now thats what I play at juke joints,


----------



## JonnyGator

OK, so I'm a sissy, but the reason I never bought a LP has been because the necks were all too fat for me... I like em skinny....

But a week ago I was in a local shop and saw a newish(2005?) Goldtop soapbar on the rack on consignment. I've always wanted a Goldtop since I heard Martin Barre play one in 1969 or '70 with Jetho Tull. Fell dead in love with the tone. I tried a lot of them but figured the necks were gonna keep me from getting one---until last week. This neck was nice, not skinny, but extremely lovable. Yeah, it's not cheap at $1.8, but I'm convinced that they can be great guitars, and that will be my next one....


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

coldsteal2 said:


> I think people dont like Les Pauls because they cant afford one ;o)


IF you search you can still find bargains I got a 52 LP project just 4 years ago on ebay for 189.00


----------



## 2001rt

Best Les Paul ON A BUDGET!

This is the Gibson USA Les Paul Studio Faded. There's not a lot of info out there but I'm pretty sure it was a limited run sold only by Guitar Center. They also made an SG faded and Flying V faded. I did see a Flying V in a Guitar Center recently. These are NOT Epiphone guitars - they are Gibson USA.

So, like any other Les Paul Studio, the Faded is basically a Standard minus the nice finish. However, the Les Paul faded has the Burstbucker pickups which are supposed to be better than the 490R / 498T's in the Studio guitars.

Bottom line? Instead of $1,200 for a regular Les Paul Studio, I paid $800 for this Les Paul Studio Faded.


----------



## eastbaydave

The greco les paul's are great guitars and there still affordable.I recently picked up an epiphone lp classic quilt top,a nice guitar for the money,its not a gibson,but it didnt cost as much as one and plays great.The ones to get are the lp custom,lp standard plus top,and the lp classic's.I have a 79 greco flying v and its a better than my 84 gibson v,thats why I got rid of thr gibson and kept the greco,which by the way is for sale.You can see it at Vintage Guitars at VintAxe.com under guitars for sale/forum/guitars and equip for sale and trade.


----------



## 13yguitarman

I really like the classics theyre basically hotter standards. imho every les paul is just its own variation of a standard


----------



## cjar66

hi Guys,
Im from OZ too. I live on the Gold coast. I have a LP classic that I bought a couple of years ago second hand in really good condition. Good LP's are still around at resonable prices. You just have to shop around. I love the thing, I think I would rather starve then ever sell it. 
I think a lot has to do with your playing style and even your amp combination.
I have played mine through a few different marshalls. It sounds very harsh through my mates jcm 800, sounds great through my other mates fender twin on a clean setting but again a little harsh on overdrive so I was considering changing the pickups, but I recently played it through a jtm 45, Oh my god!! beautifull creamy tones poured out of the thing. (So I bought the amp). Sometimes some things just sing together for what ever reason. 
LP's always have good resale value too, so you cant go wrong if you love that tone just play bit first, just play it first I dont think I could buy one without playing it first
Cjar


----------



## bosrocker51

konrad gibson said:


> Go for a reissue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konrad
> 
> MySpace.com - Conny Martin - DE - Rock / Blues / Other - www.myspace.com/connymartin



NICE AXE, CONRAD!!!


----------



## bosrocker51

I have a brand new 2007 ES-137, rare honeyburst finish, same pups as an SG. a beauty and fun to play. Nice sound. BUT, it came from the factory with the intonation off. This axe is more expensive than a LP Model!!! I am a nut about intonation and I was really peeved at Gibson for pushing this out the door improperly set up. Every other LP axe I saw a Boston Guitar Center recently was set up the same way, with the tune-o-matic bridge set up low-med-hi-lo-med-hi... from low E to high E string. sheesh. However... I have played some nice LP's and they are good guitars. Still, I love the LP Jr with a P90. REALLY good LP's and LP Customs with great stone are rare. Very rare.


----------



## LJGriggs

The best Les Paul is whichever one you have in your hands...


----------



## bosrocker51

Larry - is that gold top w the blonde P90's a reissue? does it sound good?


----------



## LJGriggs

bosrocker51 said:


> Larry - is that gold top w the blonde P90's a reissue? does it sound good?




Almost like a reissue. It is actually a 30th Anniversary Les Paul DeLuxe that came from the factory with those 70's style "mini-bucker" pickups. I just bought it from a guy that swapped those out with a set of Lindy Fralin P-90's. He also installed reflector knobs, rewired the controls, and put in some copper foil caps. 
I've only had it about a week, but I can definitely say this guitar is unreal. It can sound clean and ring like a jazzy hollowbody, warm and smooth sustain like a violin when the amp is overdriven just a bit, or just plain scream when you push it. I am surprised at how quiet the P-90's are. They have a reputation for having a good bit of hum. I guess the technology has advanced since the old days when I had my '53LP with P-90's (about 30-yrs ago)...

BTW, I love my Studio LP, too. It has a totally different sound (a little darker but still very rich tone).


----------



## ronm

hey man, 

i have 8 yrs playing and selling experience with les pauls, the last one i got was a 2002 model std in heritage cherry. They were very consistant up to about 2004, then they slowly but surely went down hill from there unfortunatly. Now in saying that the les paul studios were amazing....for a studio, they had the 2 and a half inch depth body, and a set of 490/498 humbuckers. So really the only difference was the fancy AA carved maple cap along with body and neck binding, there is a difference between the pick-ups but base that only on the sound yer after the 490/498 may suit if ya want that nice thick warm sound or a pair of burstbuckers for that unbelievable amount of squelch and tone. If ya find a les paul between 2000 - 2003 it would besafe to say yer on to a winner cause the latest batch of standards have been piss poor. Except those slash models there fucking amazing and start at about €3,500.00 ( stg 2,400.00 approx).

hope this was some help to ya!!


----------



## 13yguitarman

you know whats weird. i went to gibson memphis in december and they had a retail store where all these guitars were and i played alot that didnt feel right i picked up a les paul classic that was perfect and you know what happens its a demo model not alowed for sale


----------



## aussiebluesville

well i have a ibanez 59er deluxe and it plays fantastic,it has the super 70 pickups that just rock!


----------



## RiverRatt

I've had an early '70's Deluxe, an early '70's Standard, a '79 Custom and a 2006 R8. Not a bad guitar in the bunch, but the R8 is really a cut above the others. If you can swing the extra cash, a Historic is the way to go.


----------



## DragonSarc

Sweet deal got the same guitar finally seen some good review about it!!!



2001rt said:


> Best Les Paul ON A BUDGET!
> 
> This is the Gibson USA Les Paul Studio Faded. There's not a lot of info out there but I'm pretty sure it was a limited run sold only by Guitar Center. They also made an SG faded and Flying V faded. I did see a Flying V in a Guitar Center recently. These are NOT Epiphone guitars - they are Gibson USA.
> 
> So, like any other Les Paul Studio, the Faded is basically a Standard minus the nice finish. However, the Les Paul faded has the Burstbucker pickups which are supposed to be better than the 490R / 498T's in the Studio guitars.
> 
> Bottom line? Instead of $1,200 for a regular Les Paul Studio, I paid $800 for this Les Paul Studio Faded.


----------



## Stringdriver

Hi all.

New to the forum, and wanted to say hello.

I recently picked up a pair of Epi LP 1960's Tribute Plus w/cases...

They are great "first" guitars with Gibson 57 Classic and 57 Plus PU's, among other great features...locking Grovers, push-pull tone pots (series/parallel not real coil splitting), Switchcraft hardware, etc.

I suppose I'm a kinda wannabe. Happy to be where I'm at.

I recently played a 57 Gold Top while trying out a couple of pedals. Same pickups as mine and I'm into mine for $600 each. Had they had a white one, I'd have a full patriotic set. 

They are heavy beasts, and they look like candy (not the Nitro-Cell finish, obviously).

If I could post a pic (perhaps I can edit this post to do so)...

Anyway, a long-time Les Paul fan ( I think Neil Young's is my favorite so far)...

First post. Great to have these opportunities to share with fellow enthusiasts.

String


----------



## kebek

I just purchased a new Gibson Les Paul Custom Black Beauty 2012... 
Exacly like this... 2 weeks ago...
Gibson.com: Gibson Les Paul Custom 

“Here is the ultimate in a solid body guitar … The Incomparable Les Paul Custom Guitar,” — Gibson catalog, circa mid-1950s

WOW... they are amazing... tone... comfort... looks... etc... even with the Richlite fingerboard...
Forget about those who dont know... and bach because... can't offord...


coldsteal2 said:


> I think people dont like Les Pauls because they cant afford one ;o)


I agree... no money... no taste of candy...
I also purchased a new JVM410H...


----------



## FFXIhealer

The best Les Paul is...

...mine!


----------



## Beccaio

Dude...I just got "Blackey", a 1983 BLACK Custom Les Paul. So very sweet, I regret waiting so long to get. In terms of tone...it does not sound that different than my 1994 Black Les Paul Studio. It is however, 1 pound heavier on the bathroom scale. The 1994 sounds great...but I always wanted a Custom. 

Now, I may sell the studio...let me know if you have interest!


----------



## SkinnyJ

I'm going to vote for my '87 Standard. It's the guitar I keep going back to. I traded my '99 Classic for a JCM800 and some other stuff and have no regrets. I highly doubt that 1987 was a special year for Les Pauls. The burst is overly red and the wood is really nothing special. I guess it's like that old pair of jeans that you hold on to.


----------



## CAPDUNN

You just have to play them until you connect with one. If you want a teaburst(I have one) you will have to travel more but also consider a honeyburst and play them all until you find the one you want.


----------



## custom53

Adwex said:


> Just because he was never a fan of Les Pauls, doesn't mean they suck. The 2 basic problems with Les Pauls is that..
> 
> 1- You need to do a little searching to find a good one. Once you do,
> NOTHING CAN BEAT IT.....NOTHING !!!!! Sorry JCM800, the best Epiphone might come close to a crappy Les Paul, but a good LP is in another leaque that Epiphone cannot even come close to. I don't know anyone that collects Epiphones, and I never heard of an Epiphone selling for a million dollars.
> 
> 2- They aren't cheap. The Historic (Custom Shop) Les Pauls can be magical, but you can buy 4-8 Epiphones for the same $. I've found that most people who bitch about Les Pauls, can't afford them.
> 
> The custom shop Historics are NOT weight relieved, only the standard USA production ones are. As someone who is somewhat obsessed with them, I read/write quite a bit about them on other forums, and happen to know that the people who actually know what they are talking about, have been saying that 2007 is turning out to be an exceptional year for Historics.




 What he said...!


----------



## blackone

fiftycalibre said:


> Les Paul's are popular around here. I'd like to get one but it's said the current production leaves a lot to be desired. Weight relief holes and chambers to make up for lesser quality wood. Spotty quality control. These are just some of the things I have read about regarding the latest guitars. How true? Might just be the stuff sent over here? One thing I've heard is the best exports go to Japan. (Makes no sense though)
> Can you guys with years of experience playing them give your opinion?
> If it's true,when were the last good LP's made? 70's 80's?
> 
> .50[/QUO
> 
> They are all pretty good. The first question I would ask is what is your budget? You could have an exact spec '59 made for a decent price.


----------



## Georgiatec

I just "liked" Adwex's photo of his R7 from 5 years ago. Resurrected thread or what. Nice axe tho' Ad...probably a relic now huh?


----------



## hbach

Nice necroposting. The whole Gibson "issue" will never die, you can open a 5 year old thread and the posts could be 5 minutes old 

Love my Les Paul.


----------



## sccloser

JCM800 said:


> 1) i didnt mean all les pauls suck. just the 2007 ones. i no that epis wont come close to a good les paul, but ive played these new chambered les pauls and they are crap, even if i was a les paul fan i wouldnt like them. the sound realy weak compared to the older ones.
> 
> 2)if you pay a bit more and go for the custom models then yea, you cant beat them, but as far as production models go, your better off buying an SG. and also, when im getting a guitar, price isnt a barrier for me, ill pay anything to get what i want.
> 
> so yea, custom is good, but the new usa production models is a step back for them.



I had a 2007 LP custom (CS) in ebony for a while. It was a great guitar, just heavy as crap. It was heavy for an LP even. Only reason I sold it was because of the weight. Could only play one set with it. Makes for a long 4 hour gig with it around your neck all night. But it played and sounded wonderful, and I have had a good many Lp's over the years. I have owned and played them for the last 25 or 30 years. Oldest I had was a 53, newest was the 2007. As a player, the '07 was every bit as good as the 53 was to me.


----------



## sccloser

blackone said:


> fiftycalibre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les Paul's are popular around here. I'd like to get one but it's said the current production leaves a lot to be desired. Weight relief holes and chambers to make up for lesser quality wood.
> .50[/QUO
> 
> They are all pretty good. The first question I would ask is what is your budget? You could have an exact spec '59 made for a decent price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been weight relieving LP's since the 70's I think. I know that they were weight relieved in the 80's for sure. Chambering is different from weight relieving.
> 
> If I have a good LP that plays great and sings, I do not care if it is weight relieved or chambered. And if it is solid but plays like a dud, then the little bit of extra wood doesn't mean a thing to me. It is all about sound, performance and playability...if you play. If you are a collector, then priorities change.
Click to expand...


----------



## Quasar-Kid

hbach said:


> Nice necroposting. The whole Gibson "issue" will never die, you can open a 5 year old thread and the posts could be 5 minutes old
> 
> Love my Les Paul.



Indeed...
I believe a huge percentage of the negative Les Paul dis-information comes from the Fender Telecaster and Stratocaster forums - it's a never ending stream of bile and rage scarcely resembling the truth with little to nothing in the way of actual evidence backing it up

I just purchased a CHEAP-O $650 USA Les Paul Special
and I'd put that guitar up against any $650 dollar guitar made anywhere by anybody 
and I also love my older Les Pauls as well - how could you not..? 

I happen to enjoy my Telecaster and both of my Stratocasters too 
I have to admit that I do enjoy the Les Paul hate machine though - it's a fun ride when you hop on the thread and challenge a few of the haters


----------



## custom53

konrad gibson said:


> Go for a reissue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konrad
> 
> MySpace.com - Conny Martin - DE - Rock / Blues / Other - www.myspace.com/connymartin



What he said...!














or really any Custom Shop Les Paul...


----------



## Masliko

JCM800 said:


> i never was a big les paul fan, but now they have just sealed the coffin. i will NEVER buy a 2007 les paul. you can probly find better qualtiy instruments in higher quality epiphones (once you replace the pickups).
> 
> the only les paul i will ever buy will be a les paul jr.perfect weight, no anoying pickup switch, and one P-90 pickup. one of the best guitars ever made
> 
> gibsoncustom.com


This is just utter nonsense.The 07's are a great guitar.

I have a LP 77 ,78 (25/50) and an 07 and a new(well its my girlfriends) 2014 epiphone les paul vintage sunburst.And the 07 destroys them all....it has more sustain & attack is naturally louder is more refine in terms of build -it also stays in tune better.

It took me six months to find a 07 after hearing one in the punk/hard rock club i worked at.It cut through the mix like a surgeons knife through butter.Have you heard one of these at high volume live?

I have heard tons of LP's at this club,none cut like these IMO.(hence why i chased on down)There is NOT one video o YT that does these guitars justice.You have to hear one live and cranked.

I was actually was over Les Pauls after the 77 and 78 until i heard the 07 in 2013.

If you get them set up right,they play like butter.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqmG3c2j8Ww


----------



## JCM800murderer




----------



## JCM800murderer

I wish I knew how to upload photos...any help internet nerds?


----------



## blues_n_cues

y'all do realize this thread is 7 years old right?


----------



## keennay

blues_n_cues said:


> y'all do realize this thread is 7 years old right?



Dang, I remember when most internet forums were no more than 4-5 years old. YouTube turns 10 years old next year BTW.

We keep getting older and older man... next thing you know we'll be saying things like, "You know my 20 year old son wasn't even born yet when this thread was started!" :Ohno:


----------



## blues_n_cues

this thread also has posts by a lot of great members who are no longer here.


----------



## dreyn77

Nice Les Pauls guys~!

I was just looking at the slash youtube clip where he talks about his les pauls.  

He's got the slash tone. I think it's pretty good


----------



## JCM800murderer

I'd do anything for his collection of les'. 58's and 59's all day.


----------



## Jaymz E

I think Les Paul's were great back in the early 90s till about '06. I've played Classics from the early 90s that are way better than what Gibson is producing now. I would buy a 90s era LP if I couldn't afford a new R9. My newest LP is a '04 R6 GT and it is light weight and none chambered.


----------



## JCM800murderer

ya the new ones suck of course. I'm all about customs anyway.


----------



## blues_n_cues

jaymz elas said:


> I think Les Paul's were great back in the early 90s till about '06. I've played Classics from the early 90s that are way better than what Gibson is producing now. I would buy a 90s era LP if I couldn't afford a new R9. My newest LP is a '04 R6 GT and it is light weight and none chambered.



I like the 50's LPs & the late 70's.
this one is on my bucket list & there's one locally I may just sell blood & body parts for.lol


----------



## spanishfly

What was the moral of the story? Did .50 take his time or did he rush to the internet and buy in a rush? A cool story would be, "I walked into this seedy pawn shop in Melbourne and there she was!!!"


----------



## Boldkharma

I have had a few. I miss my 05 57 reissue gold top, but this one I should have never let go of, 2009 Traditional. Here it is the day I unboxed it sob sob


----------



## FennRx

that has a better top than my R9


----------



## Mr Jones

Boldkharma said:


> I have had a few. I miss my 05 57 reissue gold top, but this one I should have never let go of, 2009 Traditional. Here it is the day I unboxed it sob sob



Holy crap , that's killer !

I've had les pauls for over 40 years , the best one I ever had was a 1956 les paul jr. .


----------



## Jaymz E

blues_n_cues said:


> I like the 50's LPs & the late 70's.
> this one is on my bucket list & there's one locally I may just sell blood & body parts for.lol



Blues, that is a beautiful LP. There was another LP out around that time called a LP Artisan w/3 pick ups and ornate fret markers. Have you seen those? I'd give up a Kidney for that paul. My oldest LP now is a '82 Black Custom w/factory nickel hardware. I have one of those Gibson stop tails w/ fine tuners somewhere here at the house. It was on an '89 LP standard that I got in trade a few years ago.


----------



## blues_n_cues

jaymz elas said:


> Blues, that is a beautiful LP. There was another LP out around that time called a LP Artisan w/3 pick ups and ornate fret markers. Have you seen those? I'd give up a Kidney for that paul. My oldest LP now is a '82 Black Custom w/factory nickel hardware. I have one of those Gibson stop tails w/ fine tuners somewhere here at the house. It was on an '89 LP standard that I got in trade a few years ago.



yep.I had one for awhile & let it go like a dumbazz. they're pretty spendy now when they come up for sale.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Les Pauls are my favorite, though Fenders are a close second and far more versatile. Everytime I go out shopping for a new Gibson it scares the crap out of me. It's finally gotten to the point where the process of buying one is accompanied by a sense of future remorse. I say that because although I've had - and currently have - three great Les Pauls, I've had many more that had flaws that I just couldn't live with. For me, the process of buying such an expensive guitar has FAR more to do with spending the first hour inspecting all the things that can go wrong with them, and by then I'm too tired to begin playing it and getting into the sound and feel - the part I should really be enjoying. Usually if I shorten the first process, something gets by me that I don't find until later after I buy it, get it home and start doing a complete setup. That's when I find out about anything that might be bad: truss rod problems, bridge alignment, fretwork, nut slots, crooked tuners - a lot of it I can catch before I buy it, but you can't exactly spend all day doing a complete setup at the store, it's just impractical.

With Fender guitars I know I can just pull one off the shelf and the most I have to worry about is the nut work and the neck alignment (which in the worst case is usually correctable), and whether I like how it sounds and feels - normal stuff. Plus the Fenders I usually buy are around $1,000 - not $2,500+ like a Gibson.

My advice on buying a Gibson Les Paul today is to buy a used one from around 2010, and get it from a reputable retailer who has a return policy of at least 14 days (not 7). I bought a 2010 and 2011 LP Traditional, and they were masterpieces. I still own one, the other I sold to fund other gear. But to me the '10 and '11 Traditionals were the cat's ass. But there are certainly great Les Pauls from practically every year. Make a list of things to look for like: crooked tuners and other parts, warped or twisted neck, buzzing frets or weird action, nut slot height, pickup polepiece alignment, the finish (I once found a fingerprint in the stain beneath the gloss on one LP I had!), and if you can - have the store first adjust the truss rod to its correct position, then have them both loosen AND tighten the truss rod at least 1/2 turn from that position. This will ensure that you do not end up with a bum truss rod during summer humidity and dry winters. Lastly, have two people who play better than you play the guitar you might buy (friends, not store sales people). Good luck.

I should write a book on how to buy a guitar.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Boldkharma said:


> I have had a few. I miss my 05 57 reissue gold top, but this one I should have never let go of, 2009 Traditional. Here it is the day I unboxed it sob sob








I'll use your post to support what I said above about my '10 and '11 LP Traditionals, and for all I know perhaps the '09s were great too. I thought the first few years of the LPT were the best. Once they started changing it, it became something else. 

For the sake of conversation, the '11 I had was a beautiful sunburst, and the '10 was Ebony (black). I already have two sunburst Historics and the Ebony LPT was made on my birthday in 2010. So I chose to sell the '11. They were both exactly the same in weight and feel, impeccable necks and fretwork, and the tone was so close they were hard to tell apart. To me, those early Traditionals were excellent standard-production guitars. I highly recommend them, and if you get a good one like new it just might become your best friend.


----------



## axe4me




----------



## hbucker

If money is no consideration, get a reissue. 

If money is an issue, get an Epiphone Elitist (probably used by now) = Made in Japan to (generally speaking) Gibson specks. Long neck tenon and everything. The most significant difference is a Poly finish instead of Nitro. but it is a thin finish and I'll leave that to you as to whether or not that is a deal breaker. Pickups are made by Gibson. 

I'd also look at Heritage Guitars for the middle ground = Made in the original Gibson factory in Kalamazoo. 

IMO, you can't go wrong with one of these three. Your budget and personal preferences will guide the way.


----------



## shredless

601 Blues said:


> My 1980 custom!



Is that some sort of "forearm condom" on those guitars?


----------



## shredless

I think the best "affordable" era were mid-late 90s...I did have a 2010 custom that was great

people hate on norlins, but I think thats akin to 900 hate

I have a 79 custom thats just fantastic and has the usage wear to prove it spent its life getting played by one dude in local bars


----------



## Masliko

blues_n_cues said:


> y'all do realize this thread is 7 years old right?


Nothing wrong with digging up the past!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Masliko said:


> Nothing wrong with digging up the past!



lol.no,more of an observation of -
"Les Paul's are popular around here. I'd like to get one but it's said the current production leaves a lot to be desired. Weight relief holes and chambers to make up for lesser quality wood. Spotty quality control. These are just some of the things I have read about regarding the latest guitars. "

it never ends w/ Gibson...


----------



## duncan11

the best les paul is the one that speaks to you, and gets you to want to play it above all others. I've played 50s, 60's, 70, 80s, 90's and 00's (all except for a real burst) and i've had dogs and great ones in ALL eras. My personal fave era is the early 90's for studios, and 2011 and 2013 for historics, late 50's for specials and juniors and an early 60 for the SG/LP. I don't tend to like norlin era that much but I've played some real stand outs from the 70's just didn't ultimately like the look.


----------



## Masliko

blues_n_cues said:


> I like the 50's LPs & the late 70's.
> this one is on my bucket list & there's one locally I may just sell blood & body parts for.lol


I had one of these for ten years and sold it.They play amazing,if you like a really low action(i don't like them this low)(fretless wonder frets) but they are stupid heavy and it doesn't sound as good as the modern LP's (in my opinion ONLY).but yes they are beautiful but that is not enough reason for me to keep a guitar.I really dislike gold hardware.


----------



## Masliko

blues_n_cues said:


> lol.no,more of an observation of -
> "Les Paul's are popular around here. I'd like to get one but it's said the current production leaves a lot to be desired. Weight relief holes and chambers to make up for lesser quality wood. Spotty quality control. These are just some of the things I have read about regarding the latest guitars. "
> 
> it never ends w/ Gibson...


mate,dont swallow all the rubbish by backyard warriors..Alot of great players are using the modern Gibsons,you don't see Eric Clapton using a 59 strat or a 59 Les paul do you?he plays modern guitars because they have got rid of all the floors in the vintage guitars(as there was alot).

Joe Bonamassa uses modern amps and guitars and so did Moore.(yes i know they played vintage sometimes)

So don't disregard modern guitars,old was not always better.Chambering and weight relief happened because alot of professionals(real players),who actually played shows couldnt move onstage after 30 min because they were so heavy (some 15Lbs).So these profeesionals were going and buying a PRS or strats etc.Gibson had to do something,because as you know-%95 people buy what the rockstars are playing.

Who cares if a guy sitting in his bedroom strumming away for 15 min at a time,doesn't like weight relief or chambering?not me that's for sure.

Alot of the modern Guitars sound great,that is why great players use them.


----------



## duncan11

blues_n_cues said:


> lol.no,more of an observation of -
> "Les Paul's are popular around here. I'd like to get one but it's said the current production leaves a lot to be desired. Weight relief holes and chambers to make up for lesser quality wood. Spotty quality control. These are just some of the things I have read about regarding the latest guitars. "
> 
> it never ends w/ Gibson...



Stay away of teh USA line and you will see less of the QC issues. The CS historics get the best wood that Gibson will make a guitar out of. Yes they're pricy but shop used. Average price for a CS R9 is around 4300 to 4500 depending on top in NOS condition. Find a player R9 and you're well into the 3800 range. R8's even more economical. But the ultimate bang for your buck is an R7 historic. Even new they won't break your bank, and used, they're 2ish which is cheaper than a NEW USA Standard, Trad or the garbage they are churning out with the 2015's. If you like slightly larger neck profiles, give an R7 or R6 (if you prefer P90's) a try. CS quality at USA price points. If you want the 'burst' type ones, then the used R8 is gonna get you there, but R8's generally will have plainer tops than R9's. I had a GORGEOUS R8 that I had to sell because I couldn't play it, the shoulders on the neck were too large for my hands. Had to go. But it rivaled an R9 top. Here is is-


----------

